# Samsonite Gorilla? No - UPS Mangler! Yes



## Didereaux (Jan 8, 2016)

Below are some pics of the shipping box UPS just handed me a half hour ago.  A day longer than the stated 3 Day expedited.   The driver just handed it quickly to me and tried to 'run' away.  I stopped him.  Made him take pictures of the box.  I was full prepared to open it and find a jumble of lens pieces.   

Half the pillow packing was deflated, but when I got down to the lens box itself it looked okay.  So I took it out, inspected it carefully.  Then I put it on a camera and checked the operation etc.  All worked.   So despite their best efforts (again, this isn't my first shipment to receive this special handling) the packing from Adorama held up....just barely.  *NOTE - the 'superb' and conscientious job of re-taping that UPS did.

I am going to send the pics to Adorama and make the suggestion that they give customers the option of shipping carriers.  Even if it costs a bit more I would gladly pay it to avoid the UPS manglers.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow...  I would be down at the local office "discussing" this with a manager.


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2016)

I love Adorama, everything comes packed like they are expecting a zombie apocalypse, or worse UPS workers


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2016)

I would be freaking.  I can only imagine the impact and jarring that must have taken


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 9, 2016)

The sad reality is that there are identical horror stories for every major carrier out there.

All of them have bad days and, if the people who had no issue whatsoever would post about their satisfaction with shipments, the scale would be lopsided in favor of shipments with no issues.

It happens. It sucks that it does, but the only guarantee that something won't be destroyed is to go pick it up...


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> The sad reality is that there are identical horror stories for every major carrier out there.
> 
> All of them have bad days and, if the people who had no issue whatsoever would post about their satisfaction with shipments, the scale would be lopsided in favor of shipments with no issues.
> 
> It happens. It sucks that it does, but the only guarantee that something won't be destroyed is to go pick it up...


QFT.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> The sad reality is that there are identical horror stories for every major carrier out there..........



Yep.  One can find the exact same post about DHL, USPS, FedEx et al on the innernets.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> The sad reality is that there are identical horror stories for every major carrier out there.
> 
> All of them have bad days and, if the people who had no issue whatsoever would post about their satisfaction with shipments, the scale would be lopsided in favor of shipments with no issues.
> 
> It happens. It sucks that it does, but the only guarantee that something won't be destroyed is to go pick it up...




Does the trying to simply pass it off a standard in your world too?  How about the impossibly inane re-taping?  No, accidents do happen, its the response to them that differentiates.  Of course apologists do not look that far into an issue. they simply knee-jerk excuses for the others bad behavior...an odd quirk of human nature I suppose.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> No, accidents do happen, its the response to them that differentiates...


This, absolutely.  Things do happen, errors occur, there's no debating that.  A RESPONSIBLE and ETHICAL business would have looked at that package, recognized that they had cocked up in a major way, and called the deliveree and sender, explained that a mistake had occurred and ensured that the issue was resolved to the satisfaction of both.  You need to deal with this in person, and LOUDLY.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 15, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Does the trying to simply pass it off a standard in your world too?  How about the impossibly inane re-taping?  No, accidents do happen, its the response to them that differentiates.  Of course apologists do not look that far into an issue. they simply knee-jerk excuses for the others bad behavior...an odd quirk of human nature I suppose.



I'm not an apologist, I'm a realist. I deal with reality.

I have seen similar examples of shipping quality from pretty much any carrier you could name. Yes, every one of them has attempted to repair packages which have been damaged. It's fantasy to think it doesn't happen, or that any one company is the perfect company to ship with. They all destroy packages, and they all try to mitigate the damage.

I don't care if you agree with that or not.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 15, 2016)

KmH said:


> QFT.



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > QFT.
> ...


"Quoted for the truth"


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Mr. Innuendo said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------

